# Gilt die Glomma als Lachsfluss?



## OWendtland (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Wir fahren im Juni nach Sarpsborg und ich müßte eben nur
wissen, ob die Glomma als Lachsfluss gilt. Bei den Aufzählungen der dort vorhandenen Fische tauchte der Lachs bisher nicht auf, ich glaube allerdings das im Oberlauf welche zu fangen wären. Deshalb die Frage - und wegen der Abgabe für Lachsflüsse natürlich. 

Lachse fangen wollte ich eigentlich nicht, würde aber auch nicht nein dazu sagen^^ - Zielfische sind Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Aal (in dieser Reihenfolge).

Oliver


----------



## vaaberg (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gilt die Glomma als Lachsfluss?*

Die Glomma ist zwecks Stromgewinnung stark verbaut mit Dämmen und sonstigen Sperren. An Lachstrappen hat man nicht gedacht.
Allenfalls ganz unten, schon fast da wo die Gezeiten sich auswirken könnte man Lachse antreffen.
Gezielt auf Lachs gehen nur die Anwohner.


----------



## OWendtland (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gilt die Glomma als Lachsfluss?*

Hallo vaaberg!

Ich deute das mal als: Nein, die Glomma ist kein Lachssfluss und es muss keine Staatliche Fischereiabgabe gezahlt werden.

Ist das richtig?

Oliver


----------



## fluefiske (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gilt die Glomma als Lachsfluss?*

Hallo Oliver !
Da deutest Du richtig.Im Oberlauf kannst Du schöne Äschen und Forellen fangen.In der gesamten Hedmark gibt es keinen Lachsfluss.

Gruß Erich


----------



## OWendtland (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Gilt die Glomma als Lachsfluss?*

Hallo fluefiske!

Alles klar, dann brauch ich auch keine weiteren Infos.

Danke #h

Oliver


----------



## vaaberg (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gilt die Glomma als Lachsfluss?*



OWendtland schrieb:


> Hallo vaaberg!
> 
> Ich deute das mal als: Nein, die Glomma ist kein Lachssfluss und es muss keine Staatliche Fischereiabgabe gezahlt werden.
> 
> ...



Tschuldige vielmals, das ich jetzt erst antworte. In der Glomma gibt´s keine Lachse und somit brauchst Du keine besondere Lizens.
Nur den einfachen Staatl. Schein + die Karte für den Streckenabschnitt an dem Du fischen willst. Empfehlen kann ich Dir die Gegend um Koppang, dort gibt es ausser Glomma noch sehr viele andere Möglichkeiten. Aber Glomma mit der Wathose und Fliege ist sehr gut.


----------



## fluefiske (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gilt die Glomma als Lachsfluss?*

Du brauchst noch nicht mal einen staatlichen Schein,den brauchst Du nur,um auf Lachs und Meerforellen zu fischen,nennt sich Fiskeavgift.Es ist nur ein Erlaubnisschein für das zu beangelnde Gewässer zu kaufen.

Gruß Erich


----------

